# Looking for an under the radar solid fertilizer



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Going to visit the Ewing store for the first time and from the looks of their website they have a boat load of products. Might try something new. Looking for a 3-1-2 ratio. Any recommendations?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

reauxl tigers said:


> Going to visit the Ewing store for the first time and from the looks of their website they have a boat load of products. Might try something new. Looking for a 3-1-2 ratio. Any recommendations?


Many here have enjoyed using GreenTRX from Ewing.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> reauxl tigers said:
> 
> 
> > Going to visit the Ewing store for the first time and from the looks of their website they have a boat load of products. Might try something new. Looking for a 3-1-2 ratio. Any recommendations?
> ...


I've heard a lot of good reviews on GreenTRX


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > reauxl tigers said:
> ...


Mine also carries straight Urea and a few products by the Andersons and HJE. They actually had a pallet of Greens Grade GreenTRX, which I asked about. It was a specific order for a golf course and they didn't normally stock it. Was a hefty price premium anyways.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Vote for GreenTRX here, I am on my second season using it and quite pleased with the results. To me it seems to produce a nice consistent growth speed, and the iron content keeps everything nice and dark too.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

A lot of stuff on Ewing's site can only be ordered. But GreenTRX worked well for me the couple of times I used it and the price isn't terrible. I like that the ingredients are mixed together then made into one prill, every prill has all the nutrients instead of having 3-6 different prills. I was was thinking about it this morning, I'm gonna try to go by there today or tomorrow to get what I need for the rest of the year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Moved this into the soil fertility forum @reauxl tigers :thumbup:


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> Many here have enjoyed using GreenTRX from Ewing.


What's the application rate of GreenTRX?


----------

